# Tin Can Knits - FREE PATTERN top down sweater for entire family



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

View this email in your browser http://us2.campaign-archive2.com/?u=ac55a87e0c49ad678b42da26a&id=1002250f78&e=a98d71597f

http://blog.tincanknits.com/2013/10/25/flax/

** Flax ::: a simple first sweater sized for the whole family!
------------------------------------------------------------

Get this excellent free pattern ( http://blog.tincanknits.com/2013/10/25/flax/ ) now, and be sure to share it with your knitting friends! As usual, we have crafted an in-depth tutorial ( http://blog.tincanknits.com/2013/10/25/lets-knit-a-sweater/ ) to guide you through the process if this is your first seamless garment.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

The pattern and tutorial links would not work for me. In looking around the site, I discovered that I had the child's sweater pattern (all sizes??) and had viewed a tutorial for making it a long time ago on the internet.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I also had trouble, but went back to where it said "view this email in your browser" and clicked on that address. It brought up the Tin Can page and allowed me to download the pattern. It is lovely that it has so many sizes. Thanks for posting.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is the Ravelry download link -- http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flax
Blog page -- http://blog.tincanknits.com/2013/10/25/flax/
Tutorial -- http://blog.tincanknits.com/2013/10/25/lets-knit-a-sweater/

All links work.

Thank you!.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Wonderful pattern and size choices. What does it mean in the sizing notes when it say about "positive and negative ease"?? Not familiar with that. Have a blessed day and thank you.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> Wonderful pattern and size choices. What does it mean in the sizing notes when it say about "positive and negative ease"?? Not familiar with that. Have a blessed day and thank you.


Positive and Negative Ease is the amount of "excess" (or not) bulk to the sweater, where something else can be worn underneath.
Something with Negative Ease is a close form fitting garment.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Yes, but if you wanted a looser fitting sweater than is pictured would you just jump to the next size??


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> Yes, but if you wanted a looser fitting sweater than is pictured would you just jump to the next size??


I have done that on occasion without any problems - as long as the pattern was of a positive ease.
If it happens to be a pattern with a negative ease, I find it more useful and stress free to just find a different pattern than to try and modify it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Here is the Ravelry download link -- http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flax
> Blog page -- http://blog.tincanknits.com/2013/10/25/flax/
> Tutorial -- http://blog.tincanknits.com/2013/10/25/lets-knit-a-sweater/
> 
> ...


Thank you Galaxycraft for your help as you are always here to help us. Many thanks, Jane


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have this saved!!! it looks like it would be fun to knit thanks for the link


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

I couldn't get the pattern as I don't have Adobe in my computer.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

maggieme said:


> I couldn't get the pattern as I don't have Adobe in my computer.


You can get the free Adobe Reader here -- http://get.adobe.com/reader/
For Macs and Windows


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

jenny012760 said:


> Thank you. My husband is needing a pattern that can work for 2 different sized grandsons, so this will work out good. Thank you again. Jenny


*The Link Has Already Been Provided.* -- Per The Rules Of This Forum Set Out By Admin

*Please respect Copyright Laws of the land.
Please respect the Rules of this forum.*
If you are not the designer/copyright holder; you *Can Not* copy and paste/distribute/attach as a download without the copyright holders' permission.
Please have Admin delete the attachment.
Thank you.

Side note --
I see this happen sometimes when some members are having internet/computer issues and someone else will attach the pattern.
This is still wrong and still illegal.
It is not our problem to solve such issues as those.
We have provided the link, enough said.
No one is going to die because they do NOT have the pattern at that second in time.
Waiting a day for internet/computer problems to be resolved is not going to hurt anyone. :wink:


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Hooray! It is on Ravelry!


----------

